

Uber Investor: The Bay Area Bubble Will Pop This Year - pound
http://sfist.com/2015/03/16/uber_investor_the_bay_area_bubble_w.php

======
greenyoda
_" This time the doomsayer is investor Bill Gurley, who has money in Uber,
DropBox, SnapChat and co-working real-estate play WeWork, among others."_

This doesn't seem to make sense. If he really believes that there's a bubble
that's about to burst, why is he invested in all these companies? Does he
think that somehow the companies he invests in won't be affected by a bubble
but all the others will be?

Having lived through the dot-com bust of 2000, I remember that even blue-chip
tech companies like Sun and Cisco suffered very steep devaluations of their
stock prices. OK, they weren't completely wiped out like the internet dogfood
delivery companies, but anyone who invested in them near the top of the market
quickly lost a lot of money.

